# Brewlab - Espresso trainig Edinburgh - anyone recomend - yay or nae



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thinking of doing the Brewlab espresso training course in Edinburgh - anyone recommend or alternative (has to be in Edinburgh)

http://www.brewlabcoffee.co.uk/espresso-masterclass

cheers jim


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/coffee-training @funinacup this is Edinburgh based ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Update - Brewlab Funkadelic espresso training report- Went on this yesterday and was greatly impressed 3hrs training and worth every penny.

Arrived at Brewlab as a party of three myself my daughter and her boyfriend - it was also my 50th her 21st and his 23rd within the last couple of days so a bit of a celebration as well. Brewlab like many specialty coffee shops is styled in what my more knowledgeable party members called "hipster" style. Anyway we were shown down to the basement training room - they only train a maximum of three people at a time - very sensible. Our trainer Emilya Yordanova proved to be extremely knowledgeable and a great trainer (she has coached one of their staff to third place in the UK barista championships last year). like all good training Emilya asked us about our experience and coffee preferences also what we hoped to learn, she then moved on to detailed and clear explanations of among other things - coffee production, bean preparation, extraction description, a lot of time was spent on taste profile, extraction parts of the shot, tasting and adjustment of flavour mouth feel, texture and much much more. we also spent time pulling multiple shots on the Slayer as adjusting Mahlkonig K30 grind to suit extraction times and flavour.

once we had got the extraction skills sorted we moved onto milk frothing and then finished up the afternoon by combining the two skills. To my delight all of the training was led by tasting at every stage. Altogether a very worthwhile £75 each and huge respect for the knowledge and skills of our trainer, and did I mention that the hipster music playing throughout in the background was Parliament Funkadelic! -awesome.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anyone in the area do home training I'm located in dunfermline would like to see what someone else gets out of my machine?


----------

